# Chemi-pure and Ferts



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Would chemi-pure filter out Flourish, Flourish trace, and Blackwater extract?

Also, since i am now using RO water for my tank what other trace elements need to be added? Is discus trace by seachem any good?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No idea.......... Not sure what it does.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, i think that's the first time i have ever seen you not have an answer to a question. Wierd. 

Chemi-pure is essentially a carbon pad that lasts for 6 months. It is not activated charcoal, but rather a bag filled with resin that is used to absorb all of the stuff carbon would absorb. If i was able to tell you what was in it, would that help?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

After a bit of research, I find that it is not acceptable for planted tanks. Removes too many nutrients.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

oh ok, thanks simpte! So, in a planted tank is chemical filtration compeltely unnecessary?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

yes. All you need is mechanical and a bit of biological (why canisters are favored in planted tanks.)


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Lets say someone was given some poor advice and was currently useing chemi-pure in their heavily planted tank. What nutrients does it remove? Since I'm that someone, I'm wondering if you could post where you read about what chemi-pure removes so I can replace it in my planted tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.boydenterprisesonline.com/pages/2/index.htm


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Two things about that description..

1) it says that no water changes are neccessary for possibly 5 years. I find that pretty difficult to believe. 

2) I didn't really see anything on there that implied it was bad for plants...but to be fair, I have severe ADD and might have just missed it..did I?


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah Jimbo, im a doofus. On the bright side, that chemi-pure is going to be useful to have on hand for getting rid of medications and such and will probably never go bad considering hwo infrequently it will now be used.

EDIT: in the FAQ off that site it claims that chemi-pure won't remove trace elements significantly. Also, what the hell is all of this ion-exchange business? Also, it claims that the vitamins are actually beneficial to plants. It this dude completely insane?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well all life needs vitamins, but it does say it removes ammonia and nitrogenous waste which is the primary food for plants (NH3,NO2,NO3). So they are not telling a "lie" but its not miracle grow if thats what you mean.


----------

